# Rain, A lot of Rain



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Ann Arbor is just getting waves and waves of rain right now. I would expect the Huron to swell pretty good in the next few days.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

That is my hopes. My wife keeps complaining about the rain and i tell her to quite down I dont want the rain gods to turn it off yet, the rivers need to rise first.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

What's need to raise all the rivers is snow. Snow melt will recharge the underground springs and will produce cooler water. Rain water runs off to quickly over our concrete roads and manicured golfing lawns.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Looks like its time to dust off my hockey pads and get ready to do the Flat Rock Shuffle!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

YPSIFLY said:


> Looks like its time to dust off my hockey pads and get ready to do the Flat Rock Shuffle!


LOL tis the season, lol

I expected the rain to really help the water levels. Just checked the huron through Depot Town and it is just about the same as it was pre rain last week.

We need a big snow year to help the water levels, they are just about as low as I have seen them in several years.

J-


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

Was out at flat rock this past Sunday and the levels where very low. Had my pads on ready to fight and not too many out there yet


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

As we continue to get more rain has the water level raised at all? I have not been down to huroc park for 2 weeks and I would like to return if there is more then 8 inches of water.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I was up yesterday morning in Ypsi, but again it will go back down after all the rain stops. we need a big snow year for it to have any lasting effect.

J-


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I drive over the river every morning on my way to work, just below the Belleville dam. The river was high this morning, and well colored up. It is higher than it's "normal" flow. We haven't had "normal" flow since about May.


----------

